# modeling in Thailand- visa?



## mannequin

Im an international model. I have worked in Australia, London and Singapore and I'm now in Bangkok.
In the UK and Australia there are special provisions for occupations like modeling and acting and in Singapore the government doesnt deem modeling a 'real' job so they dont require a work permit.
The modeling agency I'm with in BKK told me after I arrived that I require a working visa. 
I have never required one in any of the other countries I worked. The modeling agency in Thailand will charge me 5000 baht for obtaining the work visa. Is there any way of getting around this?


----------



## Serendipity2

mannequin said:


> Im an international model. I have worked in Australia, London and Singapore and I'm now in Bangkok.
> In the UK and Australia there are special provisions for occupations like modeling and acting and in Singapore the government doesnt deem modeling a 'real' job so they dont require a work permit.
> The modeling agency I'm with in BKK told me after I arrived that I require a working visa.
> I have never required one in any of the other countries I worked. The modeling agency in Thailand will charge me 5000 baht for obtaining the work visa. Is there any way of getting around this?



mannequin,

You might want to check with other agencies to see if that's standard. It may be that the one you're dealing with is ripping you off - not unheard of in the LOS. Hopefully you've not paid them anything yet. If you haven't then you're in control and if you have they are. The fact you need to pay THB5000 for a work permit should mean that, until you do, you have no obligation to the agency - unless you signed a contract. If you did you might want to talk to a lawyer to see if you can break it. First I would check with other agencies - you can probably do it with a telephone call. If not it's a good opportunity to introduce yourself to yet another agency.

Are you going to post your photos for us here on this site?  I'm sure we're all interested in getting quick 'butcher's hook' You might also want to try your luck upcountry - say in Chiang Mai! It's far nicer, the people friendlier and the weather much, much better.  Good luck to you - I guess one doesn't say "Break a leg" to a model does one! I think that's reserved for actors and actresses. 

Serendipity2


----------



## mannequin

Thanks heaps for that intelligent response.
Basically my friends with other agencies weren't required to get working visas. 
I asked my agency why this was and they said the other models are working illegally and they are the only legitimate agency.
So I guess Im trying to find out the exact legalities of it all


----------



## Serendipity2

mannequin said:


> Thanks heaps for that intelligent response.
> Basically my friends with other agencies weren't required to get working visas.
> I asked my agency why this was and they said the other models are working illegally and they are the only legitimate agency.
> So I guess Im trying to find out the exact legalities of it all



mannequin,

I would go with another agency. Surely they can't ALL be operating illegally. I think they're trying to cheat you and would walk. There are dozens of modeling agencies that would probably be delighted to see you walk through their door. I would also search the Internet for sites in Bangkok where models trade info/chat etc. 

Hopefully you'll post your photo for us. It's not everyday we get a model joining our hallowed ranks. I think I can safely speak for most here that we wish it were a common occurrence! Hopefully you're a girl mannequin and not a boy mannequin. 

Serendipity2


----------



## mannequin

I am a girl mannequin. Although I dont intend on posting my photos on theforum at this point in time.

If any one can tell me the exact legal situation for models and actors in Thailand it would be really appreciated.


----------



## Serendipity2

mannequin said:


> I am a girl mannequin. Although I dont intend on posting my photos on theforum at this point in time.
> 
> If any one can tell me the exact legal situation for models and actors in Thailand it would be really appreciated.



Hi girl mannequin,

You can "in box" ME a photo if you wanted! 

If you're in Bangkok now just go to a couple of modeling agencies - I'm sure they'll tell you. There job is to make money and if you were illegal [modeling without a work permit] they would also get into trouble so that's your sure bet. I would be very surprised if there is another model, let alone one that's modeled internationally, on this forum. You're a pretty rare and exotic creature. 

Another suggestion would be to find a lawyer that deals with the entertainment industry - modeling, acting etc. He/she could give you the information you want as it's in their interest to do so and they would know the law and if there is a shortcut or way around it. There probably aren't a lot of those lawyers in Thailand but if they are they'll be in Bangkok. I've got to believe there will be some though. I'm guessing you're Caucasian rather than Asian? If you are it would be easier getting a permit - IF needed but I don't remember seeing a Caucasian model while in Thailand. If you are Caucasian you'll be taller and slender if a fashion model and probably not the best fit for them BUT all the more reason you also MIGHT be a good fit. Good luck

Serendipdity2


----------



## Guest

Still I can't see ANY paid jobs in Thailand being legal without a work permit. There may be exceptions, I could be wrong, but I would be interested to know what they were if so...


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Still I can't see ANY paid jobs in Thailand being legal without a work permit. There may be exceptions, I could be wrong, but I would be interested to know what they were if so...



frogblogger,

It all depends on who you are. If you or me - a work permit. Oh? So sorry, no permits for youuuuuu frogblogger or Serendipity2! For sweet lovely young lady - NO problem! In fact high government official will take her under his personal wind so that she isn't taken advantage of. Money LOTS of honey. No money, no honey.


----------



## Guest

Ah, good point S2


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Ah, good point S2



frogblogger,

In this world them that got gets. Them that don't got don't get! I'd sure like to volunteer to be in the 'got' group - the other one sucks rocks. 

Sagacious Serendipity2


----------

